# Some trade ideas



## seifer0406

The board's been really quiet lately. Here are a couple trade ideas that I think can help the team.

1. 

Toronto trades Terrence Ross + Landry Fields
Charlotte trades Lance Stephenson

Stephenson is a head case but talent wise he's a major upgrade over Ross. With DeRozan's improving defense we would have one of the best perimeter defensive team with James Johnson, Stephenson, DeRozan. Lance is also a great rebounder for a wing player.

Stephenson has a team option after next year so even if this goes completely wrong the team has an out after next year.

2.

Toronto trades Landry Fields + Greg Stiemsma + 2015 1st round pick
Boston trades Jeff Green

With the Celtics being 7-14 they might fully commit to tanking this year which means they'll be looking to trade Rondo and Green.


----------



## RollWithEm

Getting Jeff Green for basically nothing of value would be a coup for this team. He would be the perfect addition to the Raptors.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'd go for the second option .... Ross is still developing and has WAAYYYY too much potential to throw away on a short term fix that can be addressed in other ways.


----------



## Porn Player

Lance is a no go, and I can not see Ujiri making a play with such high risk attached to it. 

I have always been a big fan of Jeff Green, he gives us some legitimate size and rebounding for his position. If we snag him, I'd be delighted. 

One player I can see us making a short term move for is Kevin Garnett. The Nets will move him for nothing (according to rumours), and his hard style and Playoff experience could make him very attractive to Ujiri. 

I just can't imagine KG on my team, even if it does make sense.


----------



## seifer0406

I've soured on Ross thus far into the season. With DeRozan out it's the perfect time for him to step up. This is his 3rd year in the league and at almost 24 years old if he's not showing us something now chances are he's not ever going to. The guy is nothing more than a spot up shooter and an occasional highlight on the fastbreak. Ross's defense has been a disappointment also. Too small to guard big wings and not enough basketball IQ to guard smaller shooting guards or point guards.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Nahhh I think Ross has been doing very well in the last few games. When not contributing on offense he's learned to bring up his D. Actually a lot of progression and progress in his game over the last two seasons. Still a keeper!
But I am starting to suspect that Fields is being showcased right now. Something about that post above just activated my radar... I think the fix is in the works !!


----------



## seifer0406

Since Demar has been out Ross has been to the free throw line a whopping 10 times. That's 1 freethrow attempt per game. I just haven't seen any development in his game at all. When he's not spotting up he's taking long 2s off the dribble.


----------



## AllRim

Man such hate on Ross. Dude is young......and his D isn't bad, sure it isn't JJ good but it's not like he is a liability out there. 

When our lineup is healthy Ross is key. He spreads the floor for DD and KL to drive, we don't need Ross to attack. Sure it would be nice if Ross was attacking now, but thats just not his game. 

But he can develop, DD wasn't nearly as good as he is now at getting to the line when he was in his 3rd year. And it's not quite fair to compair the two, DD is elite at getting to the line. 

I wouldn't move Ross unless he's involved in a deal to get us an elite PF.


----------



## Porn Player

Ross spreads the floor, every team needs somebody that can keep the defense true. If we had Stephenson, any opposing team would just sag and compact the lane, forcing us into long 2's. 

I hate the idea of moving Ross.


----------



## seifer0406

With the Warriors reportedly shopping David Lee I'm wondering if the Raptors should try to acquire him. I still prefer David West because of West's defense and toughness as well as a friendlier contract, but if we are unable to acquire West I think getting Lee would help us in the short term.

I think Fields+Chuck Hayes would be enough to get Lee. The Warriors need to pay Draymond Green next year so I'm guessing that they want expiring contracts for Lee. Lee's contract expires after next year so we will still be in the Durant sweepstakes in 16'.


----------



## AllRim

I don't trust his hammy. IF we can honestly get Lee for Fields + Hayes why not? But I doubt GSW takes that offer, they would at least want an asset. When healthy Lee is a great PF and I doubt expirings alone would get it done


----------



## seifer0406

I think 13 mil of expiring contract is a solid offer for Lee given the circumstances.

My reasoning is that only playoff teams would want him and of all the playoff teams only us and Phoenix are in the market for a power forward.


----------



## AllRim

If it works out Masai would be a lock for GMOY


----------



## ozzzymandius

So now that the Rondo deal is done ... and the Celtics apparently interested in shopping Green ... what would it take to get him? I just watched his highlights on youtube and the kid is pretty impressive. Shoots the three with ease and flow and also loves to attack the rim ... plus the mid range jumper ... coming off the bench with our crew would be a wicked addition ...

Even after watching Lee's highlights too ... I'd rather have Green.



seifer0406 said:


> The board's been really quiet lately. Here are a couple trade ideas that I think can help the team.
> 
> Toronto trades Landry Fields + Greg Stiemsma + 2015 1st round pick
> Boston trades Jeff Green
> 
> With the Celtics being 7-14 they might fully commit to tanking this year which means they'll be looking to trade Rondo and Green.


... count me as 'All-In' on that trade !!


----------



## Bogg

ozzzymandius said:


> So now that the Rondo deal is done ... and the Celtics apparently interested in shopping Green ... what would it take to get him? I just watched his highlights on youtube and the kid is pretty impressive. Shoots the three with ease and flow and also loves to attack the rim ... plus the mid range jumper ... coming off the bench with our crew would be a wicked addition ...


Either Terrance Ross or a first-round pick, plus whatever expirings you want to toss in to make the numbers work. _Maybe_ Nogueira gets it done, depending on what Ainge thinks of him, but I feel like he'd rather have a future first to use as a trade chip. Green's much easier to integrate into an already-set rotation than Rondo is, so I expect some contender with the requisite expendable salaries to cough up a first to add him as a sixth man sometime between now and February.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I like the idea of the pick plus Fields, Hansbrough or Hayes. 
Not sure if the numbers work out but that's my two cents.


----------



## Porn Player

We really need to look at acquiring David West for Amir Johnson. 

Amir is in his final year @ $7m, while West has $12m owed to him this year and then a player option for next. 

Amir is inexplicably down in almost every category stat wise, despite being on a winning team, where you would expect looks to be easier and space to be found more readily. 

David West does a little bit of everything and would be an almost perfect fit for this Raptors team. He can step out and hit the mid-range, but he gets in and works hard for rebounds and is a big body that can defend most situations well. 

Why the Pacers are interested? They're not winning any time soon with PG down and other key pieces bolting. Amir is seven years younger and has shown a lot of flashes of quality and heart. 

Amir Johnson + Chuck Hayes 

for 

David West

What do you think?


----------



## seifer0406

Porn Player said:


> We really need to look at acquiring David West for Amir Johnson.
> 
> Amir is in his final year @ $7m, while West has $12m owed to him this year and then a player option for next.
> 
> Amir is inexplicably down in almost every category stat wise, despite being on a winning team, where you would expect looks to be easier and space to be found more readily.
> 
> David West does a little bit of everything and would be an almost perfect fit for this Raptors team. He can step out and hit the mid-range, but he gets in and works hard for rebounds and is a big body that can defend most situations well.
> 
> Why the Pacers are interested? They're not winning any time soon with PG down and other key pieces bolting. Amir is seven years younger and has shown a lot of flashes of quality and heart.
> 
> Amir Johnson + Chuck Hayes
> 
> for
> 
> David West
> 
> What do you think?


I don't like the trade because we'll still be rather thin up front.

JV/West/Hansbrough/Patterson would be our big men rotation. An injury to any of them means we'll be going into Stiesma and Bebe territory.

I think we should focus on trading only Hayes/Fields/Hansbrough along with our pick(s).


----------



## Porn Player

seifer0406 said:


> I don't like the trade because we'll still be rather thin up front.
> 
> JV/West/Hansbrough/Patterson would be our big men rotation. An injury to any of them means we'll be going into Stiesma and Bebe territory.
> 
> I think we should focus on trading only Hayes/Fields/Hansbrough along with our pick(s).


You can substitute Hayes in the deal for Fields, I think the numbers still work. 

Amir is a big part of the chemistry with this team, so moving him would make me nervous. I also like the grit that Hayes brings. 

If it was possible to move Hansbrough/Fields/Pick for West, then I would snap the Pacers hand off. 

Is that enough to interest the Pacers?


----------



## seifer0406

Porn Player said:


> You can substitute Hayes in the deal for Fields, I think the numbers still work.
> 
> Amir is a big part of the chemistry with this team, so moving him would make me nervous. I also like the grit that Hayes brings.
> 
> If it was possible to move Hansbrough/Fields/Pick for West, then I would snap the Pacers hand off.
> 
> Is that enough to interest the Pacers?


If we can't get West then KG would be good too. I wouldn't give a 1st rd for KG though.

Amir when he's 100% is a really good player. The problem is when he plays more than 25 min a night he's always banged up which means he cannot be a starter. I would rather find his replacement in the off season though. Right now our team is off to the best start in history and I rather not mess with success.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'll pass on KG... Our team has a chemistry and its own brand of intensity based on comradery .... I just don't see KG fitting into that kind of "friendship IS the bond" type of team.


----------



## Porn Player

I'm inclined not to mess with the team either, but West would be a major upgrade over Amir, and may actually push the latter to get himself back into form. 

Losing Hansbrough or Fields does not kill this team, but the addition of West takes us from very good regular season team, to a potential contender in my opinion. That's worth the risk. 

Oh and **** KG, we don't need his type on our team, the guy has lost his way.


----------



## Knick Killer

This team seems like a really close group of guys. The last thing you wanna do is bring in Lance Stephenson.


----------



## Porn Player

^ We definitely do not want to bring in Lance, we have no need for him what so ever. 

We lack a top class PF.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Amir is to key to the team chemistry, I think a low risk addition we could try is Hayes Fields for KG


----------



## Bogg

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Amir is to key to the team chemistry, I think a low risk addition we could try is Hayes Fields for KG


That doesn't really work out, because I believe those contracts are more or less a push, with the final-year bump in real salary built into Fields' contract negating any savings that Brooklyn would net. I think Fields and Hansbrough just make the minimum amount of salary that would have to be sent out though, so that might be workable.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

any one for signing Oden or bringing him for a look, I say this b/c I don't trust our options if amir is at the 5 or tyler is b/c of thier ft shooting


----------



## seifer0406

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> any one for signing Oden or bringing him for a look, I say this b/c I don't trust our options if amir is at the 5 or tyler is b/c of thier ft shooting


Oden is done as a player. He also has legal trouble right now.


----------



## seifer0406

I think Masai should give Utah a call regarding the availability of Enes Kanter. With the emergence of Rudy Gobert they have a logjam in the front court. Since they've already committed to Favors, it makes more sense for them to go with Gobert because Gobert's rim protection is a better fit than the offensive minded Kanter. Kanter will likely become a restricted free agent this off season and chances are some team will offer him 10+ mil or even something close to the max which the Jazz likely won't match.

While Kanter isn't very good defensively he is exactly the type of versatile scorer at the 4 that we need. I think a package with Ross and others should be enough to land him.


----------



## Porn Player

Could we make a play for 'Melo? He can't be thrilled with his situation right now, and the Knicks need a new plan. 

Ross + Grievis + Landry Fields + Raptors 1st 2015 + Knicks 1st returned

... do you think this might be enough to entice them?


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Could we make a play for 'Melo? He can't be thrilled with his situation right now, and the Knicks need a new plan.
> 
> Ross + Grievis + Landry Fields + Raptors 1st 2015 + Knicks 1st returned
> 
> ... do you think this might be enough to entice them?


That's certainly aiming high. Rudy Gay proved to have been a bit of a cancer in Toronto. Melo is basically a rich man's Rudy Gay. Are you sure a team like this that thrives on chemistry should be targeting a guy like him?


----------



## seifer0406

Porn Player said:


> Could we make a play for 'Melo? He can't be thrilled with his situation right now, and the Knicks need a new plan.
> 
> Ross + Grievis + Landry Fields + Raptors 1st 2015 + Knicks 1st returned
> 
> ... do you think this might be enough to entice them?


That's a terrible idea. Melo is almost 31 and has bad knees. By the time his contract ends he would be 35. I can see him missing a ton of games from now until then.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> Could we make a play for 'Melo? He can't be thrilled with his situation right now, and the Knicks need a new plan.
> 
> Ross + Grievis + Landry Fields + Raptors 1st 2015 + Knicks 1st returned
> 
> ... do you think this might be enough to entice them?


Wouldn't work. Melo wouldn't even go to Chicago, he's not going to Toronto. He wouldn't play in Canada. He would veto that before talks ever became serious. 

David West is a guy who would fit your team well, but you'd have to give up Ross+ to get him so I'm not sure it would be worth it for you guys long term. Still leaves a big hole at the 3 for you guys.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> That's certainly aiming high. Rudy Gay proved to have been a bit of a cancer in Toronto. Melo is basically a rich man's Rudy Gay. Are you sure a team like this that thrives on chemistry should be targeting a guy like him?


'Melo can flat out shoot the ball, Rudy Gay could not. The spacing he would create for DeMar would be a thing of beauty, he's also an absolute beast in the post. 



seifer0406 said:


> That's a terrible idea. Melo is almost 31 and has bad knees. By the time his contract ends he would be 35. I can see him missing a ton of games from now until then.


Adding one of the premier scorers in the NBA is a terrible idea? I'm not sure I agree, it's definitely something I hope the front office have discussed. The improvement from Ross to 'Melo is staggering. 



R-Star said:


> Wouldn't work. Melo wouldn't even go to Chicago, he's not going to Toronto. He wouldn't play in Canada. He would veto that before talks ever became serious.
> 
> David West is a guy who would fit your team well, but you'd have to give up Ross+ to get him so I'm not sure it would be worth it for you guys long term. Still leaves a big hole at the 3 for you guys.


This is my main thought, it's unlikely 'Melo would be interested in playing here. However, he must be looking at us and wondering what it would be like to play in a successful team, and he would also have the lure of a potential playoff run if he did join. 

But yeah, he'd still say no.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> 'Melo can flat out shoot the ball, Rudy Gay could not. The spacing he would create for DeMar would be a thing of beauty, he's also an absolute beast in the post.


It's not the on-the-court basketball stuff I would be worried about with Melo in Toronto. I just wouldn't mess with the chemistry that much.


----------



## seifer0406

Porn Player said:


> '
> Adding one of the premier scorers in the NBA is a terrible idea? I'm not sure I agree, it's definitely something I hope the front office have discussed. The improvement from Ross to 'Melo is staggering.


The problem I have with Melo isn't his scoring. They were talking about shutting him down for the year because of lingering knee problems. At 31 with that many games played I just think it's too risky for a team like us to make that type of gamble. He's still owed close to 100 mil for the next 4 years and I don't think he'll be healthy after the halfway mark of that contract.


----------



## RollWithEm

seifer0406 said:


> The problem I have with Melo isn't his scoring. They were talking about shutting him down for the year because of lingering knee problems. At 31 with that many games played I just think it's too risky for a team like us to make that type of gamble. *He's still owed close to 100 mil for the next 4 years and I don't think he'll be healthy after the halfway mark of that contract.*


If the front office thinks that he can help win them a championship in the first half of that contract, I don't think they should worry about whether or not he will become an albatross for the second half of it. Just my opinion.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> The problem I have with Melo isn't his scoring. They were talking about shutting him down for the year because of lingering knee problems. At 31 with that many games played I just think it's too risky for a team like us to make that type of gamble. He's still owed close to 100 mil for the next 4 years and I don't think he'll be healthy after the halfway mark of that contract.


I think the talk about shutting Melo down is 95% tank and excuse related. Now the Knicks can shamelessly tank because "Melo is hurt" and he doesn't have to be responsible for the teams shitty record. 

I don't think he's at all more hurt than the average NBA player. It's just mutually beneficial for him to sit a ton of games this year.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> If the front office thinks that he can help win them a championship in the first half of that contract, I don't think they should worry about whether or not he will become an albatross for the second half of it. Just my opinion.


Agreed. But I also agree with what you said earlier about chemistry. You put him on the Raptors and he's taking all Lowry and Derozans shots doing his stupiud ISO plays and jacking up contested shots. He's good at it, but it would wreck the current pecking order on the Raps. I think they'd be a worse team for it.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> I think the talk about shutting Melo down is 95% tank and excuse related. Now the Knicks can shamelessly tank because "Melo is hurt" and he doesn't have to be responsible for the teams shitty record.
> 
> I don't think he's at all more hurt than the average NBA player. It's just mutually beneficial for him to sit a ton of games this year.


Melo will need knee surgery either in the off season or whenever he decides to shut it down. He made that known a few weeks ago and it's the reason why he missed a bunch of games already this season.



RollWithEm said:


> If the front office thinks that he can help win them a championship in the first half of that contract, I don't think they should worry about whether or not he will become an albatross for the second half of it. Just my opinion.


If adding Melo gives us a good chance to win a championship then sure I'm for it, but I don't think adding Melo would turn us into perennial contenders. Melo is a great player but adding him doesn't solve the majority of our current problems. Our team is like what, 2nd in the league in scoring or offensive efficiency before DeRozan got injured? Scoring isn't our weakness. Rebounding and defense are our weakness and Melo doesn't address either one of them. Sure we would be better with Melo but I don't think the difference is as much as it seems on paper.

I just don't think the amount of risk is worth the possible reward. With DeRozan being only 26 and Jonas at 22 we have a lot of options moving forward.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> Melo will need knee surgery either in the off season or whenever he decides to shut it down. He made that known a few weeks ago and it's the reason why he missed a bunch of games already this season.
> 
> 
> 
> If adding Melo gives us a good chance to win a championship then sure I'm for it, but I don't think adding Melo would turn us into perennial contenders. Melo is a great player but adding him doesn't solve the majority of our current problems. Our team is like what, 2nd in the league in scoring or offensive efficiency before DeRozan got injured? Scoring isn't our weakness. Rebounding and defense are our weakness and Melo doesn't address either one of them. Sure we would be better with Melo but I don't think the difference is as much as it seems on paper.
> 
> I just don't think the amount of risk is worth the possible reward. With DeRozan being only 26 and Jonas at 22 we have a lot of options moving forward.


How many players get maintenance surgery in the offseason? What would Melo's reason for putting off the surgery and toughing it out right now be? To help his team win some games? No. The Knicks are clearly tanking. Let's not be naive please. Melo is perfectly fine health wise. I agree he's 31, but to act like he has chronic knee issues is flatly ignorant.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> How many players get maintenance surgery in the offseason? What would Melo's reason for putting off the surgery and toughing it out right now be? To help his team win some games? No. The Knicks are clearly tanking. Let's not be naive please. Melo is perfectly fine health wise. I agree he's 31, but to act like he has chronic knee issues is flatly ignorant.


If you ask Melo his reasoning for playing is so that he can recruit players in the off season. Whether or not you like his reasoning it is what he said to the reporters. I'm not saying that he has chronic knee issues like Brandon Roy or Kobe, but if I'm jumping into a 100 mil commitment the fact that he needs knee surgery in the beginning of that 4 year deal is a major concern. He is 31 and has a lot of mileage on those knees. If you don't see that as an increase in terms of risk then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> If you ask Melo his reasoning for playing is so that he can recruit players in the off season. Whether or not you like his reasoning it is what he said to the reporters. I'm not saying that he has chronic knee issues like Brandon Roy or Kobe, but if I'm jumping into a 100 mil commitment the fact that he needs knee surgery in the beginning of that 4 year deal is a major concern. He is 31 and has a lot of mileage on those knees. If you don't see that as an increase in terms of risk then I don't know what to tell you.


He's playing and losing games, according to you all through serious injury mind you, so that he can recruit players?

He isn't seriously injured. Star players always have sudden "serious injuries" when their team is in tank mode. 

That is the point. Melo is fine. Melo's knees are fine. I do agree he is 31 with a fair bit of mileage though. I wouldn't want him if I was Toronto. They play a team game and Melo is the polar opposite of that.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> He's playing and losing games, according to you all through serious injury mind you, so that he can recruit players?
> 
> He isn't seriously injured. Star players always have sudden "serious injuries" when their team is in tank mode.
> 
> That is the point. Melo is fine. Melo's knees are fine. I do agree he is 31 with a fair bit of mileage though. I wouldn't want him if I was Toronto. They play a team game and Melo is the polar opposite of that.


I really don't understand your logic. So according to you he faked an injury so that his team can tank but then he is playing through his fake injury now because he's actually fine?

About the player recruitment. I'm not making this up. It's what Melo said to reporters. Now I think his logic is faulty but I have no way to know whether or not he believes it. Maybe in his mind sitting out the year would hurt the Knicks chances of recruiting free agents because they might end up with a historically bad record or something. I'm just speculating because I don't know what he's thinking.

The bottom line is we've seen Melo actually injuring his knees on several occasion this year. He's limped off the court during several games so that he can get treatment in the locker room. His knees are not fine. He needs knee surgery and whether or not it becomes a lingering issue is anyone's guess.


----------



## RollWithEm

seifer0406 said:


> Rebounding and defense are our weakness and Melo doesn't address either one of them.


That's not exactly true. Sure he's a subpar defender, but he's one of the league's best small forward rebounders. If he's at the 3, he's helping your rebounding a great deal.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> I really don't understand your logic. So according to you he faked an injury so that his team can tank but then he is playing through his fake injury now because he's actually fine?
> 
> About the player recruitment. I'm not making this up. It's what Melo said to reporters. Now I think his logic is faulty but I have no way to know whether or not he believes it. Maybe in his mind sitting out the year would hurt the Knicks chances of recruiting free agents because they might end up with a historically bad record or something. I'm just speculating because I don't know what he's thinking.
> 
> The bottom line is we've seen Melo actually injuring his knees on several occasion this year. He's limped off the court during several games so that he can get treatment in the locker room. His knees are not fine. He needs knee surgery and whether or not it becomes a lingering issue is anyone's guess.


You don't seem to be getting it. He's saying he's injured so both he takes no blame for the Knicks breaking franchise loss records, and the Knicks get an excuse for their horrific season because their star player is battling through injury. 

If he had serious injuries he would shut it down for the year. This year is a throw away. If he had chronic knee injuries he wouldn't risk making it worse for no apparent reason other than supposedly recruiting other players. He's said from the get go he's building for the future. The Knicks are building for the future. This year is clearly a throw away.

It's all an excuse for both sides. That's the point.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> You don't seem to be getting it. He's saying he's injured so both he takes no blame for the Knicks breaking franchise loss records, and the Knicks get an excuse for their horrific season because their star player is battling through injury.
> 
> If he had serious injuries he would shut it down for the year. This year is a throw away. If he had chronic knee injuries he wouldn't risk making it worse for no apparent reason other than supposedly recruiting other players. He's said from the get go he's building for the future. The Knicks are building for the future. This year is clearly a throw away.
> 
> It's all an excuse for both sides. That's the point.


well I don't see it the same way you do. I don't think Melo faked an injury so that he can blame the Knicks failures on him not being 100%. I don't think even Knicks fans believed that their team would be any good this year even with a healthy Melo. Even on these boards most people projected the Knicks to miss the playoffs anyway.

Just for the record I never said that it's a serious injury. I just don't see it as a fake injury like you apparently thinks it is.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> well I don't see it the same way you do. I don't think Melo faked an injury so that he can blame the Knicks failures on him not being 100%. I don't think even Knicks fans believed that their team would be any good this year even with a healthy Melo. Even on these boards most people projected the Knicks to miss the playoffs anyway.
> 
> Just for the record I never said that it's a serious injury. I just don't see it as a fake injury like you apparently thinks it is.


Fake injury? Maybe not. Injury that requires serious surgery but he's putting it off to soldier on even though they have the leagues lowest record? No.

Agree to disagree. I see it as clear posturing by Melo and the Knicks, but obviously I have no proof to back that up.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

we need a better back up C than Tyler he cant finish dunks, misses easy layoffs he just is a pest and his FT shooting is horrid.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

it can't hurt to bring in Oden for a look to play 5-8 minutes a game


----------



## R-Star

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> it can't hurt to bring in Oden for a look to play 5-8 minutes a game


Greg Odens career is over.


----------



## Porn Player

Greg Over.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

its time to make a move now get rid of fields and hayes see if the nets want to unload KG or look for a low key vet PF/C, this team without james jhonson is just to much peritimer and Derozan is driving and so close to the basket and then swings it just to take it strong draw contact.


----------



## AllRim

A low usage big off the bench isn't going to do anything for this team. No point in making a move just to win a playoff series this year. 

Need to make a big splash in the offseason though.


----------



## Bogg

AllRim said:


> A low usage big off the bench isn't going to do anything for this team. No point in making a move just to win a playoff series this year.


Well, it depends on what you're giving up. If you can shuffle around expiring contracts with a second-rounder, then I'd say it's definitely worth making a move to win a series or two.


----------



## seifer0406

With Jeff Green gone we need to go after Wilson Chandler. I don't know how good Masai's relationship is with the Denver FO and whether or not that'll hinder his negotiating power. Chandler would fit in nicely at the 3 and move Vasquez back to the bench where he's way more useful.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Hmmmmmm .... That might be interesting. What's his contract like after this year??


----------



## seifer0406

ozzzymandius said:


> Hmmmmmm .... That might be interesting. What's his contract like after this year??


Chandler has a team option for next year for a little over 7 million dollars.


----------



## RollWithEm

Chandler could be acquired for little more than the Chuck Hayes expiring. Maybe Denver would take a second rounder as a sweetener?


----------



## AllRim

Go after Chandler and Kenneth Faried


----------



## ozzzymandius

Faried's name has been thrown out here for the last couple years. I wouldn't mind either or and both would definitely be welcomed ... All Hail Masai... He'll see us through. When's the trade deadline??


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ok. By the way I'm in Vegas and my buddies are asking for betting advice. Sooo question, what should we bet on the over/under at 211 for tonight's game?? I'm thinking over for sure given the Clips and our defense lately.


----------



## seifer0406

RollWithEm said:


> Chandler could be acquired for little more than the Chuck Hayes expiring. Maybe Denver would take a second rounder as a sweetener?


The last time I read Denver wants a 1st rd for Chandler but nobody is interested. If a 2nd rd isn't enough I would even consider taking back one of their bad contracts like JJ Hickson or even Javale Mcgee as long as Mcgee's health checks out.


----------



## ozzzymandius

After that miserable, miserable start, the bench (LouWills, PatPat and JamesJohn) with help from Amir actually bring us back into it!! Here's a crazy thought .... Start LouWill instead of Vasquez. Lou's got legs to spare anyways.


----------



## seifer0406

A couple thoughts as we approach the trade deadline.

1. Terrence Ross

I'm more inclined to keep Ross at this point. His value is at rock bottom and to trade him now likely wouldn't yield us any significant piece in return anyway. Unless there are teams out there that are willing to offer us something of long term value (Enes Kanter?) I think we're better off just keeping him around and hope that he turns the corner and become a starting caliber player.

2. Amir Johnson

With his impending free agency I think the Raptors should shop him around and see what we can get for Amir. Some team will likely overpay Amir this summer and I don't think the Raptors should keep him if it ends up costing the team more than what he makes now (7 mil a year). Amir said it himself that he has basically learned to play with bad ankles as it has been a problem for almost 2 years. If we can acquire a front court player through trade it'll likely reduce Amir's minutes. With how good that Patterson has played this year I think Amir becomes even more expendable in that scenario.


----------

